# Wie steht ihr zu Steam und Co.?



## DarthLAX (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

da ich in letzter zeit einen haufen spiele gekauft habe (unter anderem Titel der vergangenen paar Jahre die ich vergessen/übersehen hatte oder wo ich zu der zeit einfach mich für andere spiele entschieden hatte) und festgestellt habe, das bei jedem spiel irgendein account-bindungs-mist dabei ist, frage ich mich:

Wie steht ihr zu diesen "Services"?

Gibt es überhaupt noch wen der sich wehrt dagegen wie ein Hofhund im Regen an die Leine gelegt zu werden, wenn man ehrlicher Käufer ist?

Warum haben wir in den Spielezeitungen kein Sprachrohr gegen diese Systeme (die in meinen Augen noch dazu BETRUG sind, da sie einen weiterverkauf unterbinden (was aber bei eigentums-übergang an den käufer IMHO nicht legal ist))?

Gibt es eigentlich noch Hersteller die solche Systeme ablehnen (bzw. eingeschränkte Systeme verwenden, welche z.B. keinen perm-internetzugang benötigen?)?  - Mir fällt nämlich keine Hersteller ein:

Noobisoft (auch Ubidoof genannte) hat uPlay
Micro-Schrott hat Games for Windows Live
Activision-Blizzard hat Blizzard-Account und Battle.Net
EA hat den EA-Account
...gibt es da noch wen, der es nicht hat?

So meine Fragen habt ihr, ihr seit dran....RING FREI!

mfg LAX


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Juli 2011)

Morgen,

ich persönlich nutz im Moment nur den EA-"Origin" Spielemanager und einen Battle.Net Account, kann dir daher über die anderen von dir genannten nichts schreiben. Diese beiden laufen bei mir ohne Probleme, wüsste, abgesehen von zeitweise auftretenden Systemabschaltungen zwecks Wartungsarbeiten, nichts negatives darüber zu berichten. Eine Zeit lang war ich ebenfalls Steam-User, doch wurde mir diese Plattform, u.a., aufgrund der ständigen Spielzensierung zu lästig. Als Österreicher hat man´s halt gerne orginal und englisch, man möchte selbst entscheiden, ob man eine CUT oder UNCUT Version spielen darf

Die Anforderungen einer permanenten online-Verbindung als Grundvoraussetzung stören mich persönlich nicht sonderlich, heutzutage ist DSL ja bekanntlich so gut wie überall recht günstig verfügbar. Auch die Aktivierung vieler Spiele stellt für mich kein Problem dar.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. Juli 2011)

Bei klassischen Solospielen ist es schon dämlich.

Da ich aber die meisten der Steamspiele im Sale für deutlich unter 10 Euro geschossen habe, stört mich das nicht sonderlich.

Ins Auto steigen, zum Mediadoof fahren und dort für mehr kaufen, ist teurer, als wenn ich es halt nicht weiterverkaufen kann.

Und an Spielen, die ich zum Vollpreis kaufe, hänge ich eh zu sehr, als dass ich sie verticken würde.

Insgesamt ist es schon ärgerlich, dass man für jeden Scheiß im Internet mittlerweile einen Account braucht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Juli 2011)

Steam etc finde ich persönlich absolut bescheiden. Auch wenn manche schreiben DSL sei weitesgehend überall verfügbar, ist es eben doch nicht überall. Außerdem ist der Netcode oder auch die Nebenbeibelastung durch Steamcloud oder anderen Schnick-Schnack viel zu hoch und da ich sehr auf den Ping fixiert bin, macht es sich schon sehr bemerkbar (ISDN vor Steam 30-50er Ping in CS und mittlerweile auf 90-120er aufwärts gestiegen. Und MW4 kann ich getrost mit einem 70er-90er Ping spielen, ohne Steam!). Der Fakt das man nicht weiter verkaufen kann, ist für mich nicht nennenswert.
Das Ingame-chatten ist eine Funktion die OK, aber nicht so Klasse ist. Steam hat den übersichtlichsten Shop, finde ich. Bezahlung mit Paypal ist auch gut. 
Insgesamt würde ich trotzdem gerne verbesserten Netcode und Retail-Versionen verwenden.

Permanenter Internetzugang ist ja an sich schon verkehrt, da man den Zugang jediglich für's aktivieren brauch und/oder Updates zu ziehen. Ansonsten kann man jedes Spiel auch offline starten.


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Ich find Steam Super, da immer aktuell gepatcht wird. 

Nur das es keinen Deutschen Support gibt finde ich nicht so gut


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ich find Steam Super, da immer aktuell gepatcht wird.


Dafür braucht es nicht Steam. BC2 kann ds auch - ohne Steam.
Man braucht nicht mal eine Interneverbindung zum Installieren - Man kann es auch über die DVD verifizieren. Dann muß man zum Spielen auch die DVD drinn haben. Verifiziert man es über das Internet, braucht nichts einzulegen.
- Keine Bindung an Steam oder Co
- Kein Online-Zwang beim Spielen
- Spiel kann Problemlos von DVD installiert werden, keine 10 GB Steamdownloads mit 40 kb/s.

Das finde ich gut!




böhser onkel schrieb:


> Nur das es keinen Deutschen Support gibt finde ich nicht so gut


Doch, den gibt´s: email@support.steampowered.com


----------



## Infin1ty (2. August 2011)

Ich finde Steam sehr gut, die Spiele sind dort zu Release zwar teurer als im Laden, das wird
jedoch durch die umfangreichen Rabattaktionen wieder wettgemacht  Ich sag nur Dead
Space für 3,99 Euro 

Außerdem lad ich mir das Spiel lieber in 2-5 h runter als in nen Laden zu rennen oder es mir im Internet
zu bestellen, ist wesentlich komfortabler. Spiele immer Up-to-Date, keine lästigen DVDs mehr (hab gar kein Laufwerk im PC)
und verlieren tue ich auch keine Spiele mehr. Hüllen nehmen außerdem
nur Platz im Regal weg.

Außerdem finde ich die Community Funktionen teils sehr nützlich. 

Natürlich, Steam hat auch Nachteile, aber über die kann ich hinwegsehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2011)

Steam ist für mich ein Schnäppchenmarkt!
Wenns die Spiele da richtig billig gibt, dann läuft die Kiste halt mehrere Nächte lang-das ist der Nachteil von Light DSL!
Sonst bevorzuge ich die "klassische" Verpackung!


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Steam ist für mich ein Schnäppchenmarkt!
> Wenns die Spiele da richtig billig gibt, dann läuft die Kiste halt mehrere Nächte lang-das ist der Nachteil von Light DSL!
> Sonst bevorzuge ich die "klassische" Verpackung!



Seh ich genauso ebenfalls dient es als gute Kommunikationsplattform mit Freunden.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. August 2011)

bin ebenfalls "box-fanatiker" (vor allem da es solche dinge wie artbooks und sowas aus ner CE wohl auch auf lange sicht nur offline geben wird  noch dazu, boxen sehen im schrank einfach toll aus 

runterladen ist bei mir auch mist, weil ein game bei mir ewig zum runterladen braucht (hab nur DSL-2K - sollte seit nem monat 16K haben, aber: die telekom kriegt wieder nix geschissen)

mfg LAX


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2011)

DSL 2k?
Ich bekomme 600 und hab dann noch eine Familie, die ins I-net will!
Jaja, wenn der Ping von 60 auf 2000 springt...


----------



## Dan19 (2. August 2011)

Also ich finde Steam wegen den Rabattaktionen ziemlich gut. Man kann es sich halt sofort kaufen und es ist bei den Rabattaktionen auch meist günstiger als im Laden. Da kann man auch dann die paar Stunden downloadzeit überstehen


----------



## Aven X (3. August 2011)

Jegliche Games, die Zwangsbindungen welcher Art auch immer mit sich bringen, werden nicht gekauft. So einfach ist das.
Habe ich vor 3, 4 Jahren noch ca 10 VOLLPREIS Spiele gekauft (Budget Versionen nicht mitgerechnet) im Jahr, ists dieses Jahr gerade mal bisher eins geworden.

Wer Steam & Co. mag .. euch sei es gegönnt, aus welchem Grunde auch immer. Nur sollte es freiwillig, als Alternative nutzbar sein und nicht zwangshaft.

Ich persönlich würde auch GERNE deutlich mehr für GUTE Games zahlen, die den ehrlichen Käufer NICHT mit Online Zwang vergewaltigen, völlig bugfrei sind und -wie früher- nette Gimmicks beinhalten (nennt man heute Premium oder auch Collectors Edition).
Für Games, die mich 100 Stunden (Wizardry Reihe, Heores of M&M Serie etc) oder mehr unterhalten, würde ich mit Freuden 100 Tacken abdrücken. Aber Spiele mit solch Unterhaltungswerten gibt es ja (fast) gar nicht mehr. Heute lieber Grafikblender und Kurzlebigkeit bedingt durch mangelnden Inhalt ... ein (trauriger) Spiegel des Marktes.

Daher : back to the roots, weg mit Online Zwang, wieder her mit Qualität im Sinne von inhaltlichem Tiefgang und Preise für Games ordentlich rauf !
Die Preise für PC Games stagnieren eh seit fast 20 Jahren ...


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. August 2011)

Ich halte von Steam & Co. überhaupt nichts.
Zu einem Spiel gehört für mich ein Datenträger in Form einer DVD/CD, ein gedrucktes Handbuch und eine Verpackung.
Gegen eine einmalige Aktivierung des Spiels über das Internet habe ich nichts einzuwenden, 
aber wenn ein Single Player Spiel eine permanente Verbindung zum Internet und/oder einen Zwangsaccount benötigt, hört für mich der Spass auf.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. August 2011)

da man es auch offline mit offlineprofil nutzen kann habe ich steam akzeptiert, downloads wenn ich mal nen spiel als online schnäppchen erwerbe geht bis 5,5mb/s hoch also kann ich auch nicht über langsamme verbindung meckern.
seit uplay habe ich kein ubisoft titel mehr gekauft und entsprechende titel die eine dauerhafte onlineverbindung egal zu welchem dienst auch für den singleplayer benötigen werden konsequent abbestellt und werde nen teufel tun so etwas zu unterstützen.
die letzten 2 abbestellungen waren diablo 3 und driver, auch wenn ich echt heiß war auf driver und die autoskulpur, aber sowas kann mich mal am *****


----------



## Hoschie (5. August 2011)

Also ich finde Steam recht gut. Man bekommt immer aktuelle Patches und muss nicht alle paar Tage gucken ob's evtl neue Inhalte gibt.

Bei splinter Cell singleplayer hat mich der onlinezwang ein wenig genervt da öfter keine Verbindung vorhanden war, aber das hat sich am nächsten Tag wieder gelegt.

Was ich nicht so toll finde, ist das jetzt scheinbar jeder Publisher seinen eigenen Store aufmachen möchte. Da Haut man sich den ganzen PC voller Storesoftware und am Ende laden alle gleichzeitig irgendwelche Dinge aus dem Inet.


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

Aven X schrieb:
			
		

> Daher : back to the roots, weg mit Online Zwang, wieder her mit Qualität im Sinne von inhaltlichem Tiefgang und Preise für Games ordentlich rauf !
> Die Preise für PC Games stagnieren eh seit fast 20 Jahren ...



Das ist aber genau der falsche Ansatz, dadurch wird die Anzahl der Raubkopien steigen. Ohne den Online-Zwang wird es wieder leichter fallen Cracks zu nutzen und Unentschlossene werden erst recht zur Raubkopie greifen, bei Preisen um die 100 Euro
Gerade Jugendliche können sich dann nur so alle 2 Monate einen Vollpreis-Titel leisten können, wodurch sie es sich anders beschaffen müssen. (Diebstahl oder Raubkopie)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Jugendliche können sich dann nur so alle 2 Monate einen Vollpreis-Titel leisten können, wodurch sie es sich anders beschaffen müssen. (Diebstahl oder Raubkopie)



mag sein das ich nen nerd bin, aber mit 14 habe ich zeitungen ausgetragen, ab 16 innem supermarkt gearbeitet und 1x die woche für paar std die computer an meiner schule gewartet .... dadurch kam genug geld rein um normal mit kumpels auf party zu gehen und mir nebenbei noch meine spieleleidenschaft zu frönen sowie eine isdn flat für meridian59 zu bezahlen 
kann sein das man heute einfach 1k sms pro monat versenden muss und das geld so draufgeht, aber das jugendliche die bock auf gute software und spiele haben aber kein geld dafür aufbringen können halte ich für nen gerücht.


----------



## Hoschie (5. August 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein das man heute einfach 1k sms pro monat versenden muss und das geld so draufgeht



1k SMS kosten nur 10 Euro im Monat 

Im Prinzip stimme ich dir aber zu, wenn man ein Hobby hat muss man es sich verdienen.


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:
			
		

> mag sein das ich nen nerd bin, aber mit 14 habe ich zeitungen ausgetragen, ab 16 innem supermarkt gearbeitet und 1x die woche für paar std die computer an meiner schule gewartet .... dadurch kam genug geld rein um normal mit kumpels auf party zu gehen und mir nebenbei noch meine spieleleidenschaft zu frönen sowie eine isdn flat für meridian59 zu bezahlen
> kann sein das man heute einfach 1k sms pro monat versenden muss und das geld so draufgeht, aber das jugendliche die bock auf gute software und spiele haben aber kein geld dafür aufbringen können halte ich für nen gerücht.



Ich bezahl knapp 25 Euro für mein Smartphone+Flats. Dann mal irgendwo hin im Monat lass ich auch gut und gerne an die 30-40 Euro locker liegen.(mindestens)
Da überleg ich mir schon mehrmals ob ich mir ein Spiel für 60 Euro kauf.
Mein letztes Vollpreis Game war SC2 danach hab ich nur noch bei Steam zugeschlagen...


----------



## DarthLAX (5. August 2011)

hm...

ich selbst habe - früher - nachhilfe gegeben (müsste ich wieder machen - brauch geld), ab und an nachbarn geholfen (hab z.B. man nen ganzen tag geschufftet (zusammen mit dem nachbarn und seinem bruder) um ne terasse aus zu graben, bei untergrund mit betonschichten etc.) und computer im freundes und bekanntenkreis wieder auf zack gebracht (bei freunden hab ich meist kein geld genommen, aber ich bekam halt dann spiele dafür (gut oft waren es welche, die eben jener freund nicht haben wollte - wie diablo 2 (hätte den typen schlagen können, so nen geiles game einfach her zu schenken) d.h. geld sollte da sein...

trotzdem fände ich ne preis erhöhung dumm. lieber was vernünftiges, für den eigentlich eh schon gestiegenen preis bieten (warum gestiegen? - pre euro haben nur ausnahmetitel die 80 DM grenze gesprengt (gut manche waren hier extrem z.B. C an C: Tiberian Sun - aber das war es auch wert...geile missionen, geile, echte videos mit schauspielern (!) net mit animationen (wobei es solche auch gab....aber die schauspieler waren das wichtigste) wie anderswo (soll heißen: CGI gab es hier nur was effekte anging und wenn man halt waffen bzw. fahrzeuge darstellen wollte/musste)....normale spiele kosteten zwischen 70 und 79,99 DM....heute zahlst du mit 45 Euro (was aber eher noch die untergrenze ist, die meisten spiele kosten wenn sie raus kommen deutlich mehr!) schon 90 DM (naja fast - umrechnungsfaktor und so) und das für sachen die nicht immer "top of the line" sind - für diese spiele, da geht es dann ab 48 Euro los und hat mehr oder weniger (collectors editions) open end....d.h. sollen sehen das sie mit ihren faktischen mehr einnahmen die sie - zumindest wenn man sich die preise anschaut - eigentlich haben müssten, was gescheites machen, noch dazu:

wir deutschen - aber auch österreicher - zahlen eh "drauf" d.h. unsere spiele sind weit teurer als die der briten z.B. und nicht nur die, bei den amis sind die sachen auch billiger (nicht nur wegen wechselkursen)

ach ja, noch eine sache:

warum schweigen spielemagazine das thema tot, bzw. versuchen nicht die meinung der spieler zu den herstellern zu tragen? - sicher inzwischen steht bei spielen dabei, das die sowas verlangen (in der aktuellen gamestar z.B. steht drin das Deus Ex: Human Revolution unbedingt Steam benötigt....)....schon komisch, dachte immer, die aufgabe der medien sei es, nicht nur die leser zu informieren, sondern diese auch zu vertreten bzw. deren meinung auch ab zu drucken.....

mfg LAX


----------



## Aven X (8. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Gerade Jugendliche können sich dann nur so alle 2 Monate einen Vollpreis-Titel leisten können, wodurch sie es sich anders beschaffen müssen. (Diebstahl oder Raubkopie)


 
Und Du glaubst, dies ist mit Online Zwang wesentlich schwieriger? Wer sich um den Kauf drücken möchte, wird immer Mittel und Wege finden..

@cann0nf0dder: na da warst aber einer der Glücklichen. Zu meinen Meridian59 Zeiten gabs was wie eine Flat noch gar nicht; schick mit nem 28.8k Modem die Tele Leitung blockieren und mehr Telefon Rechnung als Miete zu löhnen war damals die Devise


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. August 2011)

Aven X schrieb:


> @cann0nf0dder: na da warst aber einer der Glücklichen. Zu meinen  Meridian59 Zeiten gabs was wie eine Flat noch gar nicht; schick mit nem  28.8k Modem die Tele Leitung blockieren und mehr Telefon Rechnung als  Miete zu löhnen war damals die Devise


 

war ne isdn flatrate bei nem österreichischen oder schweizer (weiß gar nicht mehr so genau) anbieter für 117,- DM im monat, gabs für knapp nen jahr dann wurd das angebot leider nicht verlängert, kosten nutzen war wohl damals noch nicht so das sich das für den anbieter rentiert hätte 
war nen geheimtip auf dem m59 server auf dem ich war, 104 und später 114 oder so, alles viel zu lange her


----------



## Insanix (9. August 2011)

Ich nutze gerne und oft Steam auch wenn die ganzen Rabattaktionen mich langsam arm machen. So viel wie ich die letzte Zeit gekauft habe kann ich garnicht spielen. Naja mein Sohn ist ja auch schon 11


----------



## Betschi (9. August 2011)

Ich hasse Steam wie die Pest. Als Steam Metro 2033 runtergeladen hat anstatt von der DVD zu installieren, mache ich um Steam einen weiten Bogen. Ich lud mir sogar eine Steamlessversion (Da ich in der Schweiz wohen ist das legal) runter, damit ich nicht immer zuerst warten muss, bis Steam mal endlich aufgestartet hat.


----------



## T'PAU (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (10. August 2011)

ob man es will oder nicht: in der zukunft wird es nur noch solche plattformen geben

solange dsl hab finde ich steam ganz i.O.

lg


----------



## atop1234 (10. August 2011)

Ich habe über Steam schon viele der teilweise extrem günstigen Sonderangebote gekauft und damit bisher auch kein Problem gehabt.
Ich bin aber nicht bereit, für einen Downloadkauf den gleichen Vollpreis wie für eine Boxversion zu bezahlen, schließlich sind die Kosten viel niedriger.


----------



## Insanix (11. August 2011)

atop1234 schrieb:


> Ich habe über Steam schon viele der teilweise extrem günstigen Sonderangebote gekauft und damit bisher auch kein Problem gehabt.
> Ich bin aber nicht bereit, für einen Downloadkauf den gleichen Vollpreis wie für eine Boxversion zu bezahlen, schließlich sind die Kosten viel niedriger.


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch. Den gleichen Preis würde ich nie für einen Downloadkauf zahlen. Aber bei den ganzen Rabattaktionen kann man einfach nicht nein sagen bei den super Preisen


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2011)

Habe nur Erfahrungen mit Steam. Dies ist ok aber man müsste ein paar Dinge ândern:

Support etwas verbessern.

Der Preis für neue Games etwas runter. 

Das Problem der überlasteten Server gerade zu Release eines Games.

Ansonsten ist Steam für mich super.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. August 2011)

Ich finde Steam Klasse! Das einzige was nicht soo toll ist sind manche(!) Preise! Dazu kommt nich die DL Zeit für Games...mit einer 2k Leitung warte ich doch einige Stunden.  Aber die Steam Deals sind super.  Dazu muss man auch sagen das man alles in einer Bibliothek hat so müllt man den Desktop nicht voll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Steam, aber die sind ja schon so lange am Markt und man sich daran gewöhnt. Ansonsten versuche ich den Onlinekrampf zu vermeiden, auch wenn es bedeutet das so manches Game in meinem Besitz fehlt


----------



## amdfreak (11. August 2011)

Ich bin ein absoluter Steam-Fan. Die Gründe brauche ich wohl nicht zu nennen, aber ich möchte hinzufügen, dass EA's Origin für mich ein totaler Flop ist. Bei solchen Preisen kann man die Spiele auch im "normalen" Handel kaufen. Ausserdem hat man nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Downloads zur Verfügung, was schon eine ziemliche Frechheit ist.


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2011)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Die Gründe brauche ich wohl nicht zu nennen


 mich würds intressiern. ^^ oder wieder nur die altbekannten geschmackssachen-fakten wie "keine platzverschwendung im regal" o.ä.? an und für sich is steam sicher nich schlecht. gerade diese rabatt aktionen da. aber was mich als retailkäufer eben stört: es gibt 0 optionen, sich das auch mit verpackung un datenträger schicken zu lassen. is halt auch die frage, ob das für steam überhaupt möglich wäre ^^ aber solange das nich kommt, is steam für mich zu 90% oder so einfach unbrauchbar.


----------



## Insanix (12. August 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber was mich als retailkäufer eben stört: es gibt 0 optionen, sich das auch mit verpackung un datenträger schicken zu lassen. is halt auch die frage, ob das für steam überhaupt möglich wäre ^^ aber solange das nich kommt, is steam für mich zu 90% oder so einfach unbrauchbar.


 
Naja ich denke der Sinn und Zweck eine Online Vertriebs Plattform ist eben auf Verpackung und Datenräger zu verzichten, deshalb wird wohl so eine Option niemals kommen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2011)

joa, die werden halt reine digital lizenzen haben und keine zum brennen bla ^^ aber es stört mich halt. 50 euro oder sogar noch mehr is nen haufen kohle für mich. das für nen paar virtuelle daten, nix greifbares, spürbares, echtes auszugeben is mir einfach zu unsicher. klar gibt es sicherheiten usw, aber meine psyche braucht was in der hand dafür. einen echten beweis, das ich auch was dafür bekommen hab. etwas, das auch noch lebt, wenn mein rechner verbrannt is


----------



## Insanix (12. August 2011)

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Ich halte es so das ich neue Spiele meist übers Internet im Ausland kaufe weil wie du sagst 50 Euro in Steam ohne was in der Hand zu haben find ich echt unverschämt aber bei den ganzen Rabatten schlage ich in Steam zu. Ich habe mich auch schon mal gefragt was denn passieren würde wenn Valve mal pleite gehen sollte? Sind dann alle gekauften Spiele weg? Ich weiß ist unwahrscheinlich aber immerhin möglich.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

naja ich finde halt auch die Preise übertrieben. und was für mich wichtig ist das Spiele meisst nicht ganz so einfach gemoddet werden können wie ohne steam. 

Die deals sind manchmal echt hammer aber das ist auch schon der beste punkt den steam zu bieten hat.


----------



## Insanix (13. August 2011)

Unverschämt finde ich vorallem die Preispolitik Usa/Deutschland, das gleiche Spiel kostet im Us Store 49$= 34€ und bei uns halt 49€. Die könnten ja wirklich beim digitalen Vertriebsweg gleichbleibende Preise durchsetzten. Vorallem weil sich das ja auch durch die ganzen Sales zieht weil vor kurzem war ein Spiel ich weiß garnicht mehr welches im deutschen Store für 12,99€ und im US Store für 7,99$=5,60€ das ist echt eine Frechheit!


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

ist doch immer so....die dummen deutschen kann man ja melken, ich meine wir kriegen die spiele SPÄTER als sie meist in USA erscheinen, wir kriegen sie meist zensiert (was nicht sein müsste IMHO), wir kriegen grässliche sprachpakete (und oft keine möglichkeit auf original zu stellen) wo die stimmen nicht zur person passen und noch dazu verbieten uns herstelle, sollten wir doch das orginal erwerben, oftmals eine aktivierung aus deutschland (vor allem bei letzterem frage ich mich: WARUM ZUM GEIER?...WERDEN DIE GEIL DAVON? NÜTZT ES IHNEN WAS?...) etc.

deshalb:

langsam komme ich mir von allen großen herstellern verarscht vor (!)....sicher, es gibt ausnahmen:

bioware z.B. hat es noch nicht gewagt solche politik zu betreiben und deren spiele sind - zumindest bisher - niemals geschnitten gewesen, original-sprache war einstellbar (manchmal aber auch nur wenn man die .ini datei geändert hat, aber immerhin!) etc.

mfg LAX
ps: steam kann sich weg steamen (zumindest wenn ich es net brauchen würde *aufreg*)
pps: solange die noobkom (telekom) nicht endlich hinne macht mit 16k DSL wird das nix mit evtl. steam deals runter laden 2K DSL von dem man 1,8K kriegt ist nicht schnell genug für sowas IMHO (sollten 16K jetzt schon seit 1,5 monaten haben, aber die sind wieder mal langsamer als ne schnecke die man fest geklebt hat)....ich meine das wirklich schlimme daran ist:

ein splitter örtchen (500m weg von unserer gemeindegrenze) das nicht mal ne eigene gemeinde ist bekommt es gerade, während sie bei uns - soweit ich weiß (kenne wen der bei dem "verein" arbeitet) nur noch auf nen knopf drücken müssten (die kästen sind soweit ich das erfahren habe und nachprüfen (sehen) kann fertig verkabelt und eingerichtet


----------



## sp01 (14. August 2011)

Ich stehe dem ganzen immer noch etwas skeptisch gegen über. Ich nutze auch Steam, B-Net; aber ich geb dort nur so viele Infos wie nötig ein.
Kaufen tu ich Spiele er Klassisch, zwar auch übers I- Net aber mit Verpackung.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (23. August 2011)

Ich finde solche Dinge eigentlich ziemlich nervig, aber im Jahre 2011 muss man wohl mit Battlenet,Steam,Ubisoft GameLauncher,... leben können.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. August 2011)

Ich finde STEAM und GFWL genial. Steam wegen der Bandbreite und GFWL, wegen dem Gamertag den ich auch auf der Xbox verwenden kann!


----------

